# سؤال من اخ مسلم



## فداك نفسي (3 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعآ السلام على الجميع مسيحي ومسلم 

يارب يدوم الاحترام بينا وبينكم 

سؤالي هو لماذا المسيحيات لم تكن محجبات مثل المسلمين؟

سؤال عادي ولا اقصد به غير معرفه عدم الحجاب في المسيحية مع العلم الحجاب مكرمة للسيدات بصرف النظر عن الدين

في إنتظار ردكم 

أخوكم نفسي فداك​*


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

و يتحجبوا ليه يعني؟


----------



## السناطي (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

اوكي النساء تتحجب 
الرجال ليش ما يتحجبون مو الرجال هم لحم ودم وكمان النسوان من يتطلعون بالرجل يشعرون بالللللل
قصدي ليس للنساء فقط شعور للرجال ايضا شعور واحاسيس
بس جاوبني


----------



## صوت الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*ببساطة لأننا لا نؤمن أن شعر المرأة عورة *


----------



## ABO-MAREEM (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*



صوت الرب قال:


> *ببساطة لأننا لا نؤمن أن شعر المرأة عورة *





طيب  ولما  الراهبة   تغطي كل جسمها    وتلبس  كل شي   وتغطي كل جسمها 


 ماذا  يكون  ذلك 

:t13:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

++ المسيحية تأمر المرأة بتغطية شعرها -- وليس وجهها -- ليس لأنه عورة ، بل لأن التباهى بالشعر ، وبالجسديات -- بوجه عام -- لا يليق بالناس المتعاهدين على السلوك الروحى .لذلك يدعوها الإنجيل لأن لا تتخذ زينتها بالوسائل المادية من الشعر المضفور (( وبالطبع بأى وسيلة حديثة أيضاً )) ولبس الملابس الغالية والتزين بالحلى الذهبية ، بل تتخذ لها زينة أعظم وأكثر جمالاً ، هى زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الطبع : [ ولا تكن زينتكن ، الزينة الخارجية ، من ضفر الشعر والتحلى بالذهب ولبس الثياب ، بل إنسان القلب الخفى فى العديمة الفساد ، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ، الذى هو قدام الله كثير الثمن ] 1بط 3: 3 .
+++ وذلك التباهى الجسدانى ، لا يقتصر رفضه على النساء ، بل الرجال أيضاً لا يليق بهم الظهور بمظهر الناس الجسدانيين .لأن المسيحية لا تفرق بين الرجل والمرأة فى الواجبات ، بل تلزمه بما هو أكثر ، بأن يكون قدوة صالحة .
++++ والمشاهـَد -- فى الواقع -- هو أن المرأة تنقاد للرجل . + فإن رأينا المرأة فى حالة مستهجنة ، فلنعلم أن وراء إنحلال المرأة ، إنحلال الرجل .
+++ فمقولة :- " إبحث عن المرأة " ، هى مقولة قاصرة النظر ، بل إبحث عن الرجل ، فإن المرأة تفعل ما يرضيه ، وتنظر لنفسها فى عيونه هو .
 ++ بل ، والأكثر من ذلك ، أنه هو الذى يصنع لها موضات الأزياء .
+++++ لذلك ، فلا نعيب على المرأة ، بل -- أولاً -- نعيب على أنفسنا ، ونصلح أنفسنا .


----------



## fredyyy (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*فداك نفسي
سؤالي هو لماذا المسيحيات لم تكن محجبات مثل المسلمين؟

لأن الزي الديني يستغلة الأشرار للتستر على فعل الفواحش*​


----------



## البررنس (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

انا اسف على مداخلتى بس مش الفروض نتشبة بالقديسين فمثلا نرى جميع صور السيدة العذراء مغطاة الشعر
ايضا نجد كل القديسات مثل القديسة ماريا والقديسة دميانة مغطاة الشعر
كما توجد اية فى الانجيل على وجوب تغطية الشعر اثناء الصلاة
كما انى اعتقد ان الشعر قد يكون مصدر لعثرة الرجل


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*



ABO-MAREEM قال:


> طيب  ولما  الراهبة   تغطي كل جسمها    وتلبس  كل شي   وتغطي كل جسمها
> 
> 
> ماذا  يكون  ذلك
> ...



لانه احترام و دليل على انها وهبت حياتها لله..مش عشان زي ما تقولوا انها راح تغري و شعرها عورة لذلك هي راح تغطية بس عشان احترام و بذل النفس و الحياة لخدمة الله...

طيب ما المراة ايضا تفتن بالرجل..ليش ما يتغطى؟ :t23:
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

+++ ما يقصده الأخ / fredyyy بالتستر عن الأخطاء ، ليس هو تغطية الجسم والشعر -- أى الإحتشام -- بل يقصد تغطية الوجه ذاته ، لأن التوراة تذكر أن اللاتى كن يمارسن البغاء ، كن يغطين وجوههن ، لكى لا يعرفهن أحد .++ فإنه كان وسيلة للتخفى لممارسة الخطية بدون أن يتعرف عليها أحد من الناس .
+++ ونفس الأمر ينطبق على رجال العصابات ، فإن اللص ، أو القاتل ، يخفى وجهه ، ليرتكب جريمته بدون أن يعرفه أحد ، لكى يهرب من العقاب .
++++ وأما الحشمة ، فإنها ضرورة قصوى ، لأن المظهر الخارجى يؤثر فى سلوكيات ال إنسان . +  وعن هذا المعنى ، توجد نبذة بهذا المنتدى الشامل ، عن الأزياء والملابس ، بعنوان :  " مجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم  " ، أقتطف منها هذا الجزء :- 
 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
سؤال: هل المهم هو القلب الطاهر أم المظهر الخارجى؟
جواب:  (1) عندما نصادف شيئين صالحين ونافعين، فلا نلغى أحدهما بحجة زيادة أهمية الآخر، بل نعمل بالقاعدة الذهبية التى قالها الرب: [تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك] (مت 23:23). 
(2) والقلب والمظهر الخارجى يتأثران ببعضهما، لذلك فإن الرب عندما يطالبنا بالجهاد من أجل نقاوة القلب فإنه لا يلغى الاحتياج للنقاوة الخارجية أيضاً، إذ يقول: [نق أولاً  داخل الكأس والصحفة لكى يكون خارجهما أيضاً نقياً] مت 23:25، أى أن الجهاد فى تنقية القلب سيثمر أيضاً فى نقاوة الخارج، إذن فإن الداخل والخارج مرتبطان ويتأثران ببعضهما سلبياً وإيجابياً. صحيح أن الهدف الأعظم هو  نقاوة القلب ولكن ذلك لا يجب إتخاذه حجة للسلوك الخارجى الفاسد. 
(3) الخارج هو التصرفات الشخصية وشكل الملابس، وهذه لا يمكن تغييرها بدون تغيير الفكر والقلب، لأنه مكتوب: [تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانك]رو12 :2، إذ يجب أن تكون البداية هى الرغبة فى حياة التوبة، ثم تؤدى تلك الرغبة إلى تجميع الإرادة لعمل كل ما يمكن لبلوغ هذا الهدف.  
(4) وتغيير شكل الأزياء والملابس هو أبسط الأمور،  إذ لا يستغرق سوى دقائق معدودة، بينما الجهاد من أجل نقاوة  القلب والفكر والجسد فإنه يستغرق مشوار العمر كله بدون توقف، إلى درجـة أن بولس الرسول بعــدما كــرز للعالم كـله، نجـــده يقـــــول: [أقمع جسدى وأستعبده حتى بــعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنــــا  نفسى مرفوضاً] 1كو 9 :27، إذن فالجهاد من أجل نقاوة الجسد والفكر لا يتوقف إلى النفس الأخير. فهل بعدما عقدت العزم على السلوك فى حياة الجهاد الروحى والتوبة الحقيقية  التى ستستمر طوال العمر كله، أرفض عمل هذا الشئ البسيط والممكن لى بكل سهولة، بحجة الوصول أولاً إلى القمة فى نقاوة القلب؟ إن هذه هى إحدى خداعات العدو الخبيث الذى يمنعنى من عمل الشئ الممكن حتى لا أعمل أى شئ نهائياً . شئ نهائياً ، بينما الله لا يطالبنا بأمور صعبة أو مستحيلة ، فهو لا يطالبنا بقتل الشيطان والخطية ، بل فقط بالجهاد ضدهما بكل قوتنا وبدون إستسلام إلى النفس الأخير . 
        (5) ثم إن المسيحية لا تفرض علينا أزياء متطرفة تلغينا وتخفى شخصيتنا عن الأنظار، بل إن المسيحية ترفض ذلك أ لأنة يحمل شبهة التستر على إنحراف السلوك ( تك 28: 14-19) ولكن المسيحية تطالبنا فقط بالحشمة . 
الملابس المحتشمة تعطينا كرامة وبهاءً  وجمالا ً ، لذلك تختارها الملكات وزوجات الرؤساء ، أما الملابس الفاضحة فهى للسفهاء .

(6) والأزياء والملابس ليست بلا معنى، بل إنها ترسل للآخرين رسالة ذات معانى... إن الملابس  تتكلم:●فهى تخبرك عن مهنة صاحبها إن كان عاملاً أو جندياً أو ضابطاً بالشرطة أو بالجيش، أو إن كان رجل دين ، وتحدد لك دينه أيضاً. ●كما أن أزياء الملابس تتكلم عن شخصية صاحبها:
أ- فتقول عن أحد الأشخاص: "أنا أحب البساطة".    
ب- وتقول عن آخر: "أنا أحب العظمة والفخامة والكبرياء"، حينما يرتدى جاكتة منشية وكرافتة حمراء ونظارة سوداء وخواتم ذهب . . . إلخ  .    
 ج- وتقول عن ثالث: "أنا شخص مرهب ومؤذى".
د- وتقول عن رابع : "أنا متعاجب بنفسى"، عندما  يرفع ياقة القميـص ويشمـر أكمامـه بمبالغة ويفتــح أزرار صدره......الخ.
هـ- وتقول عن خامس: "أنا روح يسكن فى جسد، ولكنى بروحى وبجسدى أخضع لأوامر إلهى، أنا متزن وعاقل ويمكن الثقة بى، أنا أريد أن أعيش فى أســرة مستقرة ويكون لـــى أطفـال أحبهم وأتعب لأجلهم وأرعاهم بعيونى".   
و- وتقول عن سادس: "أنا جسد ولا أهتم بالروح، أنا أبحث عن المتعة الجسدية واللهو الرخيص فقط لا غير"، وذلك للشخص الذى يعلن بإعلانات مبالغ فيها عن وجود هذا "الجسد"، وعن إهتمامه الزائد بإظهاره، سواء بالملابس العارية أو بالملابس اللاصقة. ●وهذه الأزياء التى تعلن عن جسدانية صاحبها، هى تقول أيضاً للناس عن إستعداده لتلبية طلبات المتعة واللهو الرخيص، وهذه الأزياء يسميها الكتاب المقدس : [زى (ملابس) زانية] أم 7: 10.
سؤال: ولكنى لا أقصد من ملابسى كل ذلك،إنها مجرد موضة؟
جواب: الذى يرتدى- بدون قصد- ملابس ضابط أو رجل دين بينما هو فى الحقيقة ليس كذلك، فإن المجتمع لا يسامحه عن ذلك ولا يقبل منه حجة أنه لم يكن يقصد ذلك، فما دمت قد إرتديت زى الضباط فأنت تقول للناس عن نفسك أنك ضابط، ولا يفيدك أن تتحجج بحجة أنك لـــم تكن تقصد ذلك، هى حجة مرفوضة لأن القانون لا يحمى المتغافلين.
●وكذلك- مع الفارق طبعاً- فإن الذين يرتدون  ملابس زانية فإنهم يقولون للناس أنهم يطلبون المتعة الرخيصة، حتى لو كانوا ليسوا كذلك فعلاً. وهم الذين يتحملون المسئولية عندما ينظر الناس إليهم بصفتهم طالبى متعة رخيصة.
● وعندما تسقط الموضة فى هاوية هذه الملابس، فهل أظل متعلقاً بها؟ وهل لا توجد موضات أخرى جميلة وأنيقة … وطاهرة .   ●ومرات كثيرة نسمع الإهانات توجه إلى إسم المسيح القدوس بسبب ارتداء بعضنا لهذه الملابس، والمسئولية تعود علينا نحن لأنه مكتوب: [اسم الله يجدف عليه بسببكم] رو 2: 24 ، وهذه المسئولية تصل إلى حد الدينونة: [ويل لذلك الإنسان الذى به تأتى العثرة] مت 18: 7.
سؤال   : ولكن الكثيرون يفعلون هكذا  ؟
جواب : لن يحاسبنا الله بناء على ما يفعله الأكثرية ، بل بناءً على أوامره هو ، وبناءً على ما يفعله كل واحد شخصياً : [ كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه ] 
فالعقيدة الصحيحة الإلهية لا تتوقف على عدد أتباعها ، لانه مضى وقت  لم يكن فيه أحد يؤمن بالعقيدة الصحيحة إلاّ سبعة ألآف شخص فى العالم كله ( 1 مل 18 : 19) ، بل وحتى لو ترك الجميع عبادة ربى وإلهى يسوع المسيح ، فسأظل أنا وحدى متمسكاً به لأنه هو الحق ( يو 6:14) ، ولأننى عالمٌ بمن آمنت ، عن يقين وعن خبرة عملية ، وليس بكلام الناس ولا بعزوة عددهم ، لذلك فإنه:- [ ينبغى أن يـُطاع الله أكثر من الناس ] أع5: 29 .


----------



## fredyyy (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*شكراً أخي / مكرم هذا ما أقصده تماماً*

*+++ ما يقصده الأخ / fredyyy بالتستر عن الأخطاء ، ليس هو تغطية الجسم والشعر -- أى الإحتشام -- بل يقصد تغطية الوجه ذاته ، لأن التوراة تذكر أن اللاتى كن يمارسن البغاء ، كن يغطين وجوههن ، لكى لا يعرفهن أحد .*
*++ فإنه كان وسيلة للتخفى لممارسة الخطية بدون أن يتعرف عليها أحد من الناس .
++ ونفس الأمر ينطبق على رجال العصابات ، فإن اللص ، أو القاتل ، يخفى وجهه ، ليرتكب جريمته بدون أن يعرفه أحد ، لكى يهرب من العقاب .*

*وهذا ما دفع النساء فعله في إحدى بلاد أفريقيا *

*فقد بدأنَ التخلي عن هذا الزي الذي أصبح زي الساقطات*

*والذي جعل رجال الشرطة يستوقفون كل من يرتديه للتحقق من شخصيته*

*للسيطرة على الجريمة  .......... (موضوع على BBC )*


----------



## فداك نفسي (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته
شكرآ على الاهتمام واحترم راي واحد واحد بس ممكن لو تسمحولي ارد على واحد واحد وأبين وجهة نظري ولكل واحد حق القبول أو الرفض

رد ماي روك 




			و يتحجبوا ليه يعني؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ردي عليك هيكون موجود ضمن الردود على باقي الأعضاء

السباطي




			اوكي النساء تتحجب 
الرجال ليش ما يتحجبون مو الرجال هم لحم ودم وكمان النسوان من يتطلعون بالرجل يشعرون بالللللل
قصدي ليس للنساء فقط شعور للرجال ايضا شعور واحاسيس
بس جاوبني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لان النساء عورة اما الرجال ليس بها عورات كثيرة مثل النساء  غير أن الرجال بالفطرة هم اللذين يدعون النساء للنكاح وهذه فطرة وضعها الله بالرجل

رد صوت الرب 




			ببساطة لأننا لا نؤمن أن شعر المرأة عورة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا عورة والدليل على ذلك ان الشعر من احد وظائفة المساعدة على المداعبة والاستمتاع الحنسي في النكاح اسف لو كنت وضحة ولكن بقصد الايضاح فقط

دمتوم بكل ود وجاري الرد على باقي الأعضاء*


----------



## mareya (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

من المعروف في المسيحية ان على المراة المؤمنة ان تلبس البسة عادية و ملتزمة و غير لافتة . و ما يمكن ان اقوله ه ان الله احب العالم حتى بذل ابنه الحبيب ليخلص الجميع و الرب لا ينظر الى لباسنا لكنه ينظر الينا بمحبة و يطهر قلوبنا 
 و الفت نظركم اني اعرف الكثير من المحجبات يلبسنه ليتمتعن بالحرية .حيث انهن يخرجن خفية عن ازواجهن بدون ان يعرفوا .و هذا عبارة عن لمحة صغيرة لما يحدث 
اذن اخبرني ان كان الحجاب علامة صلاح المراة:smil13:


----------



## fredyyy (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*فداك نفسي *
*لا عورة والدليل على ذلك ان الشعر من احد وظائفة المساعدة على المداعبة...*

*لماذا أخي لا ُتدرب نفسك على عدم النظر للأخريات مهما كانت حالتهنَ*

*فمن السهل أن ُتغير نفسك على أن تطلب تغيير اللآخرين, (وهذا تدريب على حياة القداسة)*

*لا ُتلقي باللوم على الآخرين بل واجه مسؤليتك أمام الله, فالله يطلب حياة القداسة*

*لم يكن هناك أشد مما تعرض له يوسف أمام إمرأة فوطيفار *

*لم يطلب منها أن تتوقف عن طلب الشر, لكنه عَمِلَ جاهداً على عدم فعل الشر *

*فلن تظهر قوة حياة القداسة في المؤمن ..... وهو بين القديسين *

*لكن قوة حياة القداسة تظهر ................. وهو بين الأشـــرار*

*لوقا 11 : 34 *
*سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ فَمَتَى كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً وَمَتَى كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً. *

*عزيزي .... تحكم في عينك في إما أن تجعل جسدك نقياً أو ملطَّخ بالخطية*

*كما الفرق بين ... مشاهدة فيلم عن القداسة .... أو فيلم عن النجاسة ... أليس كذلك *

*فأنت لا تستطيع غلق القنوات التي تبُث النجاسة لكنك تستطيع أن ُتحول عينك عن المشاهدة*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*



فداك نفسي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بس بليزز رد بصراحة..انت مقتنع بردك؟؟


----------



## فداك نفسي (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*fredyyy

رايك واحترمة لكن لي سؤال يتبع هذه الجزئية 

لماذا السيدة العذراء ترتدي الحجاب ؟

طبعآ الكل بيشوف صورها بجميع الكنائس 

في توضيح معلش لو مكنش سنرة للسيدات مكنت اشرف خلق الله السيدة مريم ارتدته ولا انا غلطان في كلامي

انا عايز اجابة مقنعه معلش لاني كل الردود ليس لها من دليل عقلي حتى الايات الموجودة بالكتاب المقدس تشير لمعنى وانا اقصد معنى اخر

دمتوم بكل اخوة وود​*


----------



## فداك نفسي (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*


jesus=love قال:



			بس بليزز رد بصراحة..انت مقتنع بردك؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي العزيز أولآ اهلآ بيك 

ثانيآ لو مش مقتنع فالطبيعي مش هاكتبه

 السيدة مريم اشرف نساء اخلق محجبة يا استاذ*


----------



## fredyyy (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*فداك نفسي *
*لماذا السيدة العذراء ترتدي الحجاب ؟*

*هذا تعبير خاطئ وليس له أساساً من الصحة *

*وبما أن الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر ذلك فهذا كذب *

*رومية  3 : 4 *
*حَاشَا بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ». *


----------



## البررنس (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

بس فعلا كل القديسات كانوا بيغطوا شعرهم وحتى السيدة العذراء طاب لية البنات مش بتتمثل بالعدراء ام النور اعتقد ان لازم البنات تتمثل بيها وبالقديسات مثال القديسة دميانة والقديسة ماريا وشكرا


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*



فداك نفسي قال:


> *
> 
> اخي العزيز أولآ اهلآ بيك
> 
> ...



طيب ليش ما رديت على ردي الباقي؟ظ :smil13:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

++ ما يراه الأخ  /فداك ، أنه من وسائل المداعبة الجنسية ، هو تعبير ، عن النظرة الساقطة . +++والإستخدام الجنسى ، والنظرة الجنسية ، لكل ما فى الحياة ، فإنه إنحطاط ، حتى عن المستوى البهيمى .
++ ونسمع عن المنغمسين فى النجاسات ، أنهم يحولون كل شيئ إلى أداة للإثارة الجنسية ، بل ويخترعون إختراعات لذلك ، فهل هذه هى الخلقة كما خلقها الله !!  وكأن الله لم يخلق البشر ، إلاَّ  للجنس !!!!!!!
++++ و الإنقياد لهذا الفكر المتنجس ، يؤدى للإنحطاط إلى أقل من مستوى البهائم ، التى لا تخترع الإختراعات لزيادة النزوات الجنسية ، بل تعيش كما خلقها الله ، فالجنس عندها محدود فى حدود مواسم التزاوج ،  ومن أجل الإنجاب لا غير ، أى : الجنس من أجل الإنجاب ، وليس الجنس من أجل الجنس ، كما يفكر المتنجسون ، الساقطون تحت سيطرة إبليس ، إله النجاسة ، الذى كان يدفع الناس للجنس المختلط الجماعى ، كعبادة له . 
++++ فإنه ينجس أفكار الناس لكى يظلم عقولهم ويطمس عيونهم الروحية ، ليحولهم لمستويات أدنى من الحيوانات ، ليسهل له السيطرة عليهم  :- [ لهم عيون مملوءة فسقاً لا تكف عن الخطية ] 2بط2: 14 ، +لأن :- [ إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيئ لهم إنارة مجد المسيح ] 2كو4: 4 .
+++++ فهذه النجاسات جميعاً ، هى من صنع الشيطان النجيس ، ويجب علينا ألاّ ننساق وراء هذه النجاسات كما لو كانت كلاماً حقيقياً ، بل نتعامل معها كما نتعامل مع قنوات النجاسات الفضائية ، بالحذف ، قبلما تلوث العقل وتبعده عن الحالة الطاهرة التى خلقها الله .
+++ الله خلق الزواج طاهراً ، بهدف حفظ النوع من الإنقراض . ولكن الشيطان يحاول تلويث كل ما يعمله الله ، لينحرف الإنسان عن الطريق الطاهر ، بحجة أن الله خلق الأمور هكذا . ++ فلا ننساق للشيطان .


----------



## fredyyy (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*البررنس*
*بس فعلا كل القديسات كانوا بيغطوا شعرهم وحتى السيدة العذراء ...*

*هناك فرق بين أن ُتغطي المرأة شعرها ....... وأن تتحجب *

*إن ما ترتديه العذراء المطوبة مريم ليس حجاب ( ليس حجاب ) الأمر واضح *

*لا يجب خلط الأمور .... ولا تستأثرنا معتقدات الآخين الخاطئة*


----------



## البررنس (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

البررنس
بس فعلا كل القديسات كانوا بيغطوا شعرهم وحتى السيدة العذراء ...

هناك فرق بين أن ُتغطي المرأة شعرها ....... وأن تتحجب

إن ما ترتديه العذراء المطوبة مريم ليس حجاب ( ليس حجاب ) الأمر واضح

طيب معاك العدراء كانت تغطى شعرها هل حاليا فى مسيحيات بتغطى شعرها 
نادر وان كان معدوم والسوال لية منتشبهش بام النور


----------



## fredyyy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*البررنس*
*والسوال لية منتشبهش بام النور*

*ممكن بناتنا يتشبهو بالعذراء مريم .... مفيش مشاكل *

*لكن لكي لا تأخذ التغطية طابع تدين ... فيرتديه من هم غير مؤمنين *

*عندها لن نستطيع أن نفرق بين الصالح والطالح *

*ليست التغطية هدفاً ... لكن المقصود ملابس الحشمة والوقار*

*وليست موضة العالم الموضوع في الشرير*


----------



## giny (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

سلام ونعمة
انا اعتقد ببساطة ان المسيحيات مش محجبات لأن المسيح ماقلش ان فيه مشكلة في شعر المرأة       "واما المرأة إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها"(1كو15:11)
لكن هو قال ان المرأة لازم تغطي شعرها اثناء الصلاة 
"واما كل مرأة تصلي او تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها"(1كو5:11)


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*الرد على الموضوع كله بنص واحد من الكتاب المقدس

تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لَآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ، 
[/Q-BIBLE]

الكتاب المقدس يأمرنا بالحشمة عامة و ليس بالحجاب فقط
الهنا يرى للحشمة من وجهة نظر تختلف عن الأسلام

فهذا هو الكتاب و هذه هي الحشمة التي يدعوا لها, ليست متمثلة بحجاب او جبة, بل بحشمة كامل غير مقتصرة على لون او شكل معين

و الان, سألت سؤال و اجبنا عليك, فلماذا كل هذا اللف و الدوران؟
*


----------



## safir (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

ان المسلمون اصحاب مظاهر لا قلوب مع العلم انكم شوهتم صورة الحجاب .
ان المسيح اصحاب قلوب لا مظاهر .


----------



## فداك نفسي (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*



			ان المسلمون اصحاب مظاهر لا قلوب مع العلم انكم شوهتم صورة الحجاب .
ان المسيح اصحاب قلوب لا مظاهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي العزيز متهيقلي انا لم اغلط في المسيحين عشان تقول المسلمين اصحاب مظاهر اعرف كلامك قبل كتابته

الرد علي My Rock

اولآ انا مش بلف ودور انا بناقس في سؤالي ومش باخرج عن المعروف بل باضغ بين ايديكم ما تقولنه انه لم يطلب منكم في الكتاب المقدس

غير ان انا بتكلم ولم اوجة لاحد اي نقد مع العكس  معظم ردود الاخوة المسيحين فيها تعصب ديني بدون اي دليل

الاخ اللي بيقول السيدة العذراء مغطية شعرها مش محجبة ياريت لو يعرف ما معنى الحجاب يقلي تعريفة لانه قاله باسلوبه وهو مش واخد باله 

دمتوم بكل ود*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

++الأخ الحبيب / Safir
++++ نحن لا نقول للأبيض أسود وللأسود أبيض ، بل نقول الحق ، ولو على حساب أهلنا وحياتنا .
+++++ فلا يصح لنا أن نعارض الناس ، إلاَّ بالحق ، فالإنجيل يطالبنا بطهارة الخارج والداخل معاً ، والجسد والروح معاً . 
++++ فإذا جاءنا من يعيب علينا فى عيب حقيقى فينا ، فلا يصح أن ننازع ونجادل ، بل نعترف بالحق .
+++++ طوال حياة المسيحية ، كانت تلتزم بالحشمة للمرأة والإحتشام للرجل ، فى المظهر وفى الباطن ، معاً . + وكانت تغطية الشعر من أخلاقياتنا . + وكانت الملابس المحتشمة من أخلاقياتنا . 
+++++  وأما الأزياء الحديثة ، وأساليب الحياة الحديثة ، ففيها ما هو مهانة لإسم المسيح . فلا نبرر الخطأ ، بل نتضع ونعترف بخطئنا .
++  فالكل يرى الخطأ ، إلاّ المتعجرفين المتكبرين . 
++  وإنتشار الخطأ لايبرره ، لأن الله لا يخاف من كثرة عدد مرتكبى الخطأ ، بل سيحاسبهم جميعاً .+ الله هو المقياس للصح والخطأ ، وليس كثرة عدد  الناس .
++++++ وعن هذا الموضوع ، يوجد كتيب ، فى هذا المنتدى المتكامل ، بعنوان :-  " سؤال وجواب حول الآية مجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وأرواحكم  " . + أو قد يكون : " سين وجيم حول الملابس " .


----------



## fredyyy (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*فداك نفسي *
*الاخ اللي بيقول السيدة العذراء مغطية شعرها مش محجبة ياريت لو يعرف ما معنى الحجاب يقلي تعريفة لانه قاله باسلوبه وهو مش واخد باله*

*** الحجاب لا نريد أن نعرف معناه *

*** وهو غير موجود في المسيحية*

*** ولا نريد أن يفرضة علينا شخصاً يريد أن يُزيِّن الخاطي من الخارج ويترك الداخل نجساً *

*** ولن نوافق أحد على تفصيل زي يختبئ تحته المجرمون حتى لو كان زي تديُني*

*** الله لا يُخدع بزي ما ... لكن يعرف ما بداخل القلوب ولا يُخدع بمراوغة الناس*

*غزيزي ... إعرف الله في قداسته فالملابس لا تحجب الخطايا عن عين الله*

*متى  23 : 27 *
*وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُوراً مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ.*


----------



## peace the best (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

السلام عليكم جميعا
أخي (شنودة)
(((++++ نحن لا نقول للأبيض أسود وللأسود أبيض ، بل نقول الحق ، ولو على حساب أهلنا وحياتنا .
+++++ فلا يصح لنا أن نعارض الناس ، إلاَّ بالحق ، فالإنجيل يطالبنا بطهارة الخارج والداخل معاً ، والجسد والروح معاً . 
++++ فإذا جاءنا من يعيب علينا فى عيب حقيقى فينا ، فلا يصح أن ننازع ونجادل ، بل نعترف بالحق .
+++++ طوال حياة المسيحية ، كانت تلتزم بالحشمة للمرأة والإحتشام للرجل ، فى المظهر وفى الباطن ، معاً . + وكانت تغطية الشعر من أخلاقياتنا . + وكانت الملابس المحتشمة من أخلاقياتنا . 
+++++ وأما الأزياء الحديثة ، وأساليب الحياة الحديثة ، ففيها ما هو مهانة لإسم المسيح . فلا نبرر الخطأ ، بل نتضع ونعترف بخطئنا .
++ فالكل يرى الخطأ ، إلاّ المتعجرفين المتكبرين . 
++ وإنتشار الخطأ لايبرره ، لأن الله لا يخاف من كثرة عدد مرتكبى الخطأ ، بل سيحاسبهم جميعاً .+ الله هو المقياس للصح والخطأ ، وليس كثرة عدد الناس .
++++++ وعن هذا الموضوع ، يوجد كتيب ، فى هذا المنتدى المتكامل ، بعنوان :- " سؤال وجواب حول الآية مجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وأرواحكم " . + أو قد يكون : " سين وجيم حول الملابس " . ))))

كلام رائع جداً جداً
 و بصراحة لقد أعجبني كثيرا
فشكرا لك و لجميع الأخوة على هذه الإفادات القيمة
و السلام


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

الأخ الحبيب / Peace The Best 
ألف شكر على تحيتك الكريمة .
وبخصوص كتيب الملابس ، أو مجدوا الله فى أجسادك وفى أرواحكم ، فقد  سبق أن أنزلت  جزءاً منه فى الصفحة الأولى من نفس هذا السؤال ، وبقيته موجودة فى منتدانا المتكامل هذا .


----------



## enass (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

*ستر الافكار والروح ان بان ندعها تكون طاهرة اصعب بمراحل كثيرة من لبس الحجاب 
فا ما الفائدة من لبسه اذ1ا كان الانسان غير طاهر؟؟

ولماذا لا يلبس الرجل الحجاب الا يوجد لدى المرأة احاسيس انا متل يلفت نظري جداً شعر الرجل...

وان كان كل شيء يلفت النظر يجب ان نحجبه بواسطة الحجاب فالمفضل ان نحجب ايضا الايدي والعيون وكفاة الارجل...*


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*



فداك نفسي قال:


> *اولآ انا مش بلف ودور انا بناقس في سؤالي ومش باخرج عن المعروف بل باضغ بين ايديكم ما تقولنه انه لم يطلب منكم في الكتاب المقدس*


 
الكتاب المقدس لم يطلب من النساء التحجب, بل طلب الحشمة

كملت ولا بعدك؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال من اخ مسلم*

+++كما سبق وأجبنا على سؤال  سابق ، فالمسيحية لا تعتبر الشعر -- كما قال الشخص صاحب الذهن المتنجس ، فى سؤال آخر -- أنه أداة جنسية ، وبالتالى فإنه ليس عورة ، ولكنه يـُـعامل بمنطق آخر تماماً ، هو منطق الحشمة ، وليس العورة .
+++ الحشمة تنطبق على كل الإنسان ، على شكله الخارجى ، وعلى تصرفاته ، وتنطبق على الرجل والمرأة معاً .
++++ والمسيحية ، عندما طلبت من المرأة تغطية شعرها ، فإنها طلبت ذلك من منطق عدم التباهى بالتزين الجسدانى ، بل يجب التزين بزينة الروح الوديع الهادئ ، الذى هو كثير الثمن قدام الله .
++++ كما أن المسيحية خيَّـرت المرأة بين تغطية شعرها ( كوسيلة لمنع التباهى به ) ، وبين أن تقوم بقص شعرها ، فتصبح فى غنى عن تغطيته ، إذ إنتفى السبب ، الذى هو التباهى به .
++++ ونفس الأمر ينطبق على كل أنواع التباهى بالزينة الجسدانية ، مثل الملابس الغالية البرًّاقة ، والتحلى بالذهب والجواهر .... إلخ .
++++ ونفس الأمر يسرى على الرجل ، إذ ينبغى عليه عدم التباهى بكل ما هو جسدانى ، فلا يصح أن يطيل شعره وأن يدهنه بالدهانات -- التى لا تكون بغرض طبى بل بغرض التباهى -- كما لا يليق به أن يشمر عن عضلاته للتباهى بها .... إلخ .
((( مع ملاحظة أن الرجال النذيرين لله ، يمتنعون عن حلق شعرهم ، ولكنهم يخفونه عن الأنظار، تحت غطاء الرأس ، مثلما فى كثير من الرهبان ، وهكذا كان البابا كيرلس السادس .  ++ وأما الصور التى يظهر فيها الرب وتلاميذه ، بشعور طويلة ، فتلك الصور  لم تؤخذ من الواقع الذى كانوا فيه -- والذى كان الرجال فيه يرتدون غطاء الرأس الشرقى ، مثلما يفعل أهل الصعيد حتى الآن ، كما كان النذيرين يغطون رأسهم وشعرهم معاً ، مثلما يفعل الرهبان الآن -- بل إنها رمزية فقط لتشير لأنهم نذيرين ، ومن المفروغ منه القول بأنها تعبر عن الفن الغربى ، وأما الفن المسيحى القبطى القديم فكان تجريدياً وليس تشريحياً ، ذا إتجاه روحانى أعمق ، فذلك الفن القديم --  مثله  مثل الكاريكاتير  --  يهتم بالمضمون أكثر من المظهر  )))


----------

